
Stomach Ache and Diarrhea May Be Among the First Signs of Covid-19 Coronavirus - withinboredom
https://www.forbes.com/sites/robertglatter/2020/03/20/stomach-ache-and-diarrhea-may-be-some-of-the-first-signs-of-covid-19-coronavirus/#667d4fa52f27
======
boomboomsubban
There were 99/204 cases where a gastrointestinal symptom was present, though
92 of those also had a respiratory symptom. 83/99 of those with
gastrointestinal symptoms complained of a "loss of appetite." 4 complained of
stomach pain.

"Lack of appetite" is another symptom to watch out for, a stomach ache or
diarrhea without respiratory problems shouldn't cause much alarm.

How does Forbes's print that without mentioning "a lack of appetite" once?

